# Stopping Squirrels - Chicken Wire Cage



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I need some advice. Last summer, the squirrels got more of my sweet corn than I did. They get it a couple of days before it is ready to be picked. I grow my corn in raised beds and can get from 32 to 64 plants in a 8' x 4' bed.

So, here's my plan.

Put 2 beds end to end so I have a 16' x 4' bed. Then build a cage around it that is 22' x 10' x 6'(H) and cover it with 1" chicken wire (including the top). This should protect about 100 plants.

Then in the winter/spring I will cover it with plastic to use as unheated green house.

Comments? Ideas for improvement?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

.22, squirrel and sweet corn for everyone, bwahahahaha!

The only good squirrel is a dead squirrel.


----------



## Guilt Trip (May 1, 2008)

I had the same problem last season, It look like the a flag waving band from my porch when about a half dozen(%#$$#%$) climbed the corn and ripped off the ears and shook plant as if waving good by, Oh it was the ready to pick in two days corn of course, I tried to find a good cat, but I got a trap (catch alive), The relocate-tor is born along with the Gardener. I caught one black cat, two ***** in three days. I'm getting ready, more traps coming. Later Guilt Trip


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Best solution = Ruger 10/22 and box of subsonic rounds.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm having the same problem already and it hasn't even grown yet! They are eating the sprouted seeds before or right after they breech the soil. I'm going to do my THIRD planting and I need some advice on how to get them to stay the heck away. I do raised bed and have only 2 4x4 blocks for corn (3 sisters method experiment). I'd rather not build some huge contraption that I won't have room to store in suburbia here, but covers don't seem to work either. They get under it. 

And the little blighters just sit there looking at me while I holler at them....

Oh, and I can't shoot them. Wetlands proximity and in town. would get arrested for killing them period. It is $100 each for relocate fee. It was 750 to root out and relocate a nest of young ones last year in my duct.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

The number of squirrels in suburban areas is so dense that relocating one here and there will not affect them in the least. I can't imagine having to pay a "relocation" fee. 

I don't like to do it but somebody has to keep the numbers down. I feed them to my dogs if I get more than one in a session. I used to freeze them till I had a big enough batch to cook. 

I use a gamo break barrel pellet gun. I only take head shots so it's either a clean miss or clean kill. They also must be in the safe shooting zones. You really have to be tenacious to make a dent in the population. 

I even have beagles! They would have to remain on duty with no eating or sleeping to keep them away. There are just to many squirrels, they don't come in the yard because they want to, they come in because they have to. What seems like bravery is really despiration.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ChristyACB said:


> I'm having the same problem already and it hasn't even grown yet! They are eating the sprouted seeds before or right after they breech the soil. I'm going to do my THIRD planting and I need some advice on how to get them to stay the heck away. I do raised bed and have only 2 4x4 blocks for corn (3 sisters method experiment). I'd rather not build some huge contraption that I won't have room to store in suburbia here, but covers don't seem to work either. They get under it.


Do a search on chicken wire squirrel. What I found was that the recommendation is chicken wire configured so the squirrels can't dig in the bed. I think all you would need to do is cut a piece a little bigger than your bed and then bend the sides under to make a box. Just make sure the squirrels can't get under it, through it, or move it out of the way.:nono:


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

couldn't the pests get through chicken wire? Certainly they'll reach thru it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jenn said:


> couldn't the pests get through chicken wire? Certainly they'll reach thru it.


You can get 1" mesh chicken wire that should prevent the squirrels from getting through. And for seedlings, you fold the sides of the chicken wire under so that you create a box. That way the squirrels are about 6" from the soil.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Rat traps and peanut butter for bait.
It's not your fault those pesky squirrels get in the traps you set for RATS


----------

